# Tbol read thought it was good to share



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Oral-Turinabol

Oral-Turinabol is an oral steroid which was developed during the early 1960's.

Oral-Turinabol has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component. On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect of Oral-Turinabol is very low -only a 6- and the anabolic effect is 53. (In comparison: the androgenic effect of Dianabol is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Oral-Turinabol thus has milligram for milligram a lower effect than Dianabol. It is therefore not a steroid that causes a rapid gain in strength, weight, and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in a solid muscle gain and, if taken over several weeks, also in a good strength gain. The athlete will certainly not get a puffy look as is the case with Testosterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol 50. The maximum blood concentration of Oral-Turinabol when taking 10, 20 or 40 mg/day is 1.5 -3.5 or 4.5 times the endogenous testosterone concentration (also see Dianabol). This clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends on the dosage.

0.4 x pound (body weight) x days = number of tablets to take overall during the interval of intake

mg / tablet

An athlete weighing 200 pounds would take only 4 tablets of 5 mg (20mg/day.) In our experience bodybuilders take 8-10 tablets of 5 mg, that is 40-50 mg/day. Many enthusiastically report good results with this dosage: one builds a solid muscle mass, the strength gain is worthwhile seeing, the water retention is very low, and the estrogen-caused side effects are rare. Not without good reason OT is also popular among powerlifters and weightlifters who appreciate these characteristics.

Due to its characteristics OT is also a suitable steroid both for men and women in competitions. A usually very effective stack for male bodybuilders consists of 50 mg OT/day, 228 mg Parabolan/week, and 150 mg Winstrol Depot/week. Those who have brought their body fat content to a low level by dieting and/or by using fat burning substances (e.g. Clenbuterol, Ephedrine, Salbutamol, Cytomel, Triacana), will find that the above steroid combination will manifest itself in hard, sharply defined but still dense and full muscles. No enlarged breasts, no estrogen surplus, and no watery, puffy looking muscle system. If Oral-Turinabol were available on the U.S. black market for steroids, bodybuilders, powerlifters, and weightlifters would go crazy for this East German anabolic.

Oral-Turinabol enjoys a great popularity since it is quickly broken down by the body and the metabolites are excreted relatively quickly through the urine. The often posed question regarding how many days before a test OT can be taken in order to be "clean" is difficult to answer specifically or in general. We know from a reliable source that athletes who only take OT as a steroid and who, in part, take dosages of 10- 15 tablets/day, have discontinued the compound exactly five days before a doping test and tested negative. These indications are supported by the fact that even positive urine analyses have rarely mentioned the names Oral-Turinabol or chlordehydromethyl-testosterone.

The potential side effects of OT usually depend on the dosage level and are gender-specific. in women, depending on their predisposi-tion, the usual virilization symptoms occur and increase when dos-ages of more than 20 mg per day are taken over a prolonged time. In men the already discussed reduced testosterone production can rarely be avoided. Gynecomastia occurs rarely with OT Since the response of the water and electrolyte household is not overly dis-tinct athletes only rarely report water retention and high blood pressure. Acne, gastrointestinal pain, and uncontrolled aggressive behavior are also the exception rather than the rule with OT An increased libido is reported in most cases by both sexes. Since the substance chlordehydromethyltestosterone is I 7-alpha alkylated the manufacturer in its package insert recommends that the liver func-tion be checked regularly since it can be negatively affected by high dosages and the risk of possible liver damage cannot be excluded. Thus OT is also a steroid that can be taken without interruption for long intervals. Studies of male athletes who over a period of six weeks were given 10 mg OT/day did not show any indications of health-threatening effects.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeh true like AAS profile and list


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice read. Thank you.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

50mg ed for a course.

Thats frowned upon on most boards i go on


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> These write ups are always 'conservative'...once you read them, you can come here, and then we get you all fooked up and confused by telling you differently and MORE  I've realised this is a fundamental rule of AAS and forums.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> Professional "write up" or "review" offers conservative dosages; boards and members counter with insane dosages; the reality, somewhere in the middle.


Yea true life experiences from other board members are good, reading journals/logs etc.

My mate got upto 100mg ed and still didnt think it was too strong


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Done 80mg a day but had to stop for bad throat infection that lasted 3 weeks was 3rd week in gutted good strength gains


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I did a 80mg, 90mg, 100mg 8 week cycle a few months ago. Nice lean gains of about 2kg with a little body fat loss. Did end up with a very bloated stomach though. Not sure if this was tbol or diet related.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I be starting a 100mg ed for 8 weeks after new year looking to drop a little bf and harden up 2kg would be good of lean muscle but see how it goes not bigging it see what happens


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

bumping this so i can find it later , looks an interesting read


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Can't believe I've just found this. Tbol profile helps, reps :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Good read


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

yes some good profiles out there im glad its come to use


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers for the wright up. I'm into week 4 now running 70mg a day. This is my first cycle and I'm very happy so far.

Made decent strength gains although body weight has only increased by a kilo.

Only down side I've found is that I'm constantly tired and my appetite is non existent.


----------



## 4EverBalling (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey..i need some advice and hope u can hjelp me out please...im 6,3 tall...23 of age...i now wanna start of usin Tbol...what are the affects? can u die by usin it? or miss hair? small dick? haha..i really wanna know be4 i can start usin it...thank you


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

4EverBalling said:


> Hey..i need some advice and hope u can hjelp me out please...im 6,3 tall...23 of age...i now wanna start of usin Tbol...what are the affects? can u die by usin it? or miss hair? small dick? haha..i really wanna know be4 i can start usin it...thank you


Yes you will get all them effects


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

You are probably going to die at some point anyway and baldness is also likely (and hardly the end of the world) . The cock shrinking is the main reason I took Tbol but sadly it didn't happen and I'm stuck with this monster.


----------



## mr-stonebroke (Jul 28, 2012)

4EverBalling said:


> Hey..i need some advice and hope u can hjelp me out please...im 6,3 tall...23 of age...i now wanna start of usin Tbol...what are the affects? can u die by usin it? or miss hair? small dick? haha..i really wanna know be4 i can start usin it...thank you


i wouldnt take anything if i were you ,,, you should research yourself what you want to run and from your post its obvious you havent done any research . dont expect other people to tell you everything when you do nothing yourself


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I absolutely love the stuff apart from I get mr flop lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I absolutely love the stuff apart from I get mr flop lol


get some provin down you mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I felt like ****e on tbol compared to dbol, had to stop.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Using it as a 4 week kick on my test cycle at 40mg ed. Only negatives are back as shoulder pumps. Otherwise, I'm a big fan!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you get much out of it at 40mg? I ran 100 each day, the shin pumps meant that cardio was impossible - no big shame.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Taurine from my protein helps with the pumps i used 10 mg a day was good to go i think its a must when using two orals


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dinger said:


> Taurine from my protein helps with the pumps i used 10 mg a day was good to go i think its a must when using two orals


My brother in law is running 75mgs tbol and 75mgs var every day to kick start his Megatest cycle. He is at the end of week 3 now and is making great gains already :thumb:


----------

